# Using 7amp electricity in France.



## 91427 (May 1, 2005)

On our first campervan trip to France we think we can use our UK 25m cable with a european connector to use on a campsite in france? Now I'm concerned it won't be long enough -- can we buy a 

Will there be any problems charging mobile phones and digital camera batteries from a 7amp electricity supply provided by a campsite in France. Thanks


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Welcome greenginger,

There are instances in france where you could need a cable longer than the standard 25m uk one, i think you were going to say can we buy another cable and connect it and the answer is yes, you could buy a 10mtr cable and use it as an extension. The only problem that would cause for you (a/s van conv) is it takes up extra valuable storage space. IMHO the times that you would req a longer lead probably wouldn't warrant buying an extension, if you cant reach the hook up, then just use your on board batteries, its suprising how little power you use.

Continental mains is perfectly ok to charge your phone and batteries. We also take a 12v charger that plugs into the cigar socket and top up our phone on the move.

once again, welcome and enjoy your holiday!

pete


----------



## Razzo (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

I did not have trouble with my cable in 5 months of travelling in Europe last year and it would be less than 25 long. No problems with charging the phone, laptop and camera batteries either. Even when using a small inverter of the leisure battery. We only stayed in campsites 40-50% of the time and even then did not always take power. 
Mind you the solar panel that came with the van helps

Razzo


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi greenginger

The worst place we found for needing a longer cable was in Portugal. May be better now as we have not travelled there for some time. 

We needed it once in France en route back to the ferry and on one site in Germany. That site seemed to have all its hook up points near the office and they read the meter on hooking up and when you left. The terminal was locked inside their unit. We used both our leads & one of theirs as well. 

These days we tend not to use the hook ups very much but manage with our internal battery & gas. We charge our mobile phones from the 12v acc while driving along. Not taken our computer yet but plan to in the future.


Enjoy your traveling.


Motorhomer


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Welcome*

Welcome greenginger, you have just joined the "good guys" hope you enjoy the forums. :thumbup: The above posters seemed to have answered your query really well . . . but I've got to ask Pete/Jim . . . our van comes with a 700 watt microwave built in. What amperage (on site) would I need to use it without tripping the site out and reaping the site owners wrath? Jeffus. 8)

EDIT: just noticed . . . big welcome to you too Razzo, sorry I wasn't trying to ignore you . . . consentrating too much on the post. :hello2:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Jeffus,

There is a formula Amps = Watts divided by Volts so your microwave should theorectically use a 3 amp supply, however (ain't there always one of these!) i think that there is a surge of power on startup with microwaves so you'll need a further bit of expert opinion from someone else (an expert i ain't).

no heated electrical banter please, i think we've had enough of that!

pete.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Welcome*

Hi Jeffus!



Jeffus said:


> our van comes with a 700 watt microwave built in. What amperage (on site) would I need to use it without tripping the site out and reaping the site owners wrath?


That is quite easy to calculate: A typical microwave has an efficiency of about 50%. Means that at an output of 700 watts pulls about 1400 watts out of the mains line. 1400 watts divided by 230 volts means 6.1 Ampere.

But please consider other devices running in parallel, like fridge and battery charger.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Expert many thanks*

Pete, much appreciate your knowledge, you sound like an expert to me. Many thanks good buddy. Jeffus. 8)

EDIT: Thanks to you too boff our posts must have crossed in the ether.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Guys

no more heated arguments Pete ..lol

just a quick comment to reinforce Boff's post, the power stated on micro-wave ovens is the cooking power, not the consumed power. Check the data label for that. 


Im off before I get shouted at ..

Jim


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

scotjimland said:


> Im off before I get shouted at ..


Come back Jim . . . . nobody is shouting. We all appreciate your expert opinion plus you gotta be intellegent . . . you use a Mac.    Thanks dude. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I've got a 25 metre extension & twice this year I've had to borrow an extension on site to reach the hook up - in England. :evil: 

So I'm going to get a 10 metre one as well.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Im off before I get shouted at ..


That won't be happening in the future from the direction you think ScotJim as Steve has resigned from the site !!


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> That won't be happening in the future from the direction you think ScotJim as Steve has resigned from the site !!


Hope it was nothing we have done Dave. Why did he resign. :?: Jeffus. 8)


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

erggghhh actually it was due to a few online confrontations, nuff said


----------

